# Etisalat set top box (not a) fan



## thjensen (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi,
I have moved to an area where only etisalat can provide tv and internet (had du before) and I am not impressed with their set top box (will not go into the difficulties of getting an eLife subscription). 
I actually wanted their recorder, but it is out of stock, so currently I have 3 white Huawei EC2118 boxes, the problem with these is that the fan runs all the time, even when in standby. Is this normal? 
The boxes from du (both stb and recorder) where dead silent in standby mode.
Besides from the energy waste, this is a really irritating and it doesn't help that the buildquality is so low, so it is a really loud noise.

Anyone with an etisalat recorder that can tell if the fan also runs in standby mode? I fear the recorder is the same as above, just with a HDD, as the STB looks like it is prepared already for it. Basically I think i can just get an 3.5" HDD and plug it in.

Additionally the standard definition quality is also low compared to Du. Maybe due to a lower bitrate, because the tv and cables are the same, just the box is different (both 16mbit down, though etisalat is only 1mbit up). Has anybody experienced this?

Sorry for all the complaints.

brgds Thomas


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

The standard of TV in Dubai is atrocious. Both Du & Etisalat are years and years behind SKY in the UK. If you can get an OSN box do that - I would if I could but I am in a Du building with no satellite dish.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Southak said:


> If you can get an OSN box do that - I would if I could but I am in a Du building with no satellite dish.


I used to have an OSN box before I moved to a Du building (and no satellite dish). there is absolutely no difference between the OSN box and the one Du provides. In fact, it has become much easier and faster to add or remove channels/packages I want to watch or not watch.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

rsinner said:


> I used to have an OSN box before I moved to a Du building (and no satellite dish). there is absolutely no difference between the OSN box and the one Du provides. In fact, it has become much easier and faster to add or remove channels/packages I want to watch or not watch.


I beg to differ. OSN now offer a high spec box with a 1TB hard drive built in and a much much slicker interface that actually looks quite good. Also the customer service people  I would be offending retarded people if I said they were retarded.


----------

